# Vroon acquires Nomis



## jonnie

Just read that Vroon is buying Nomis 
http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/article.asp?v1=7039
So that just leaves Vroon, North Star, Mainport, Esvagt & Putfords as ERRV operators in the North Sea (UK). Fewer and fewer.............................


----------



## scottyb

Aye they have bought the Caley Master aswell, that bloke who owns them must have some size of wallet


----------



## DeHe Quick

Hello, Are you guys with Vroon?


----------



## B.Nicholson

*Nomis*



DeHe Quick said:


> Hello, Are you guys with Vroon?


Whatever happened to the beautiful Alice in Nomis,s Office in Aberdeen


----------

